# Medic from Austria says "Hello"



## Matzinger (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Everyone,
my Name is Matthias (Matthew) and I'm an EMT from Austria. I was surfing through the net during this shift and so i found this site. Thought it might be interesting to find contact to EMTs in other countries and exchange experiences and learn about the way how you guys do your job. So here is my "Hello" and i'm hoping to have some interesting exchange of thoughts and knowledge about being an EMT.

Cheers Mathew


----------



## chaz90 (Jul 12, 2015)

Herzlich willkommen Matthias!

We're happy to have you here, and hopefully you'll get to learn a few things from us as we do from you. We don't have too many active members from the European mainland that I know of (though I know we have at least one German), so you'll certainly add a most welcome perspective.


----------

